# Verizon new "plus Mexico" plan



## bellesgirl (Jan 9, 2010)

Just got off the phone with Verizon.  They have a "Plus Mexico" plan that lets you use your Verizon cell phone and minutes for $15 extra per month and it can be pro-rated.  It is not available on all plans, so I had to upgrade my plan for the month, but I was also able to suspend my husband's phone line while we are gone.  It was pretty much a wash.


----------



## Cancun Joe (Jan 9, 2010)

*Nationwidre + mexico*

We spend the winter in Merida Yucatan Mx. and have just canceled this Verizon program, as we had lots of trouble using it dropped calls friends from michigan could not always  contact us so beware not as good as it sounds.
maybe work better in Cancun.


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 9, 2010)

*Verizon*

I changed my plan for the 3 weeks we were in Puerto Vallarta last November. It did not cost me any more money and I have their cheapest plan. The phone worked perfectly all 3 weeks for local calls and calls to the US. They let me change it for on calendar month and then switched it back for me automatically. It was great having our cell phone to use!


----------



## beach_bumz (Jan 9, 2010)

When adding this, is it $15 per line or per plan? Last summer when I took all my kids to Mexico I had to confiscaste all their phones and hide them in the safe as their friends were constantly calling and texting. Sure enough, our bill was an extra hundred dollars the next month  

I will definitely add this next summer.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jan 9, 2010)

beach_bumz said:


> When adding this, is it $15 per line or per plan? Last summer when I took all my kids to Mexico I had to confiscaste all their phones and hide them in the safe as their friends were constantly calling and texting. Sure enough, our bill was an extra hundred dollars the next month
> 
> I will definitely add this next summer.


It is by plan - but there is an extra cost for more than 2 lines.  You can also suspend any lines you are not going to be using and that may more than make up for the extra cost.  We did that with my husbands line and we will get a credit for his phone.


----------



## skyla123 (Jan 9, 2010)

*AT&T*

Hey all i have at&t  it cost nothing until you call states then it is .50cents per min good deal unless you talk a lot


----------



## toskeysam (Jan 9, 2010)

Definitely going to check this out next year.  We always have home phone forwarded to cells when on the road.  All of the   political callers drove my bill to double its normal level.  Usually, in the States, the delay in transfer causes these guys to hang up...not this time.
The only good (sort of) call that came through was our security service.  Just confirming someone's presence.  Glad I didn't have to do something like go home....:hysterical: Next time I may follow the lead of the Corona commercial and see how far the phone will skip over the water!!!


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 10, 2010)

SciTchr said:


> I changed my plan for the 3 weeks we were in Puerto Vallarta last November. It did not cost me any more money and I have their cheapest plan. The phone worked perfectly all 3 weeks for local calls and calls to the US. They let me change it for on calendar month and then switched it back for me automatically. It was great having our cell phone to use!



That was our experience also.  With kids at home, and elderly mothers we wanted them to be able to reach us without having to think too much 

Neither of our mothers would even attempt a phone call to a strange number in a strange country!!  Having our cell phones made it not an issue


----------



## AKGOLFER (Jan 15, 2010)

*Verizon's $15 add on and $25 blackberry add on worked excellent!*

We spent 5 weeks at the Royal Sands from Oct 10-Nov 14, 2009 and the verizon $15 phone add on (just used minutes) and $25 blackberry add on (unlimited use) worked excellent.  I had no problem with dropped call or anything.  Only one persons calls from Alaska had a slight delay, I will blame that on the alaska network.

Definitely recommend if going to Cancun and as someone else said you can just activate for a week or two and they will prorate it.

Can't wait until our next trip!


----------



## calberry (Jan 18, 2010)

*Mobal International Cell Phones*

Just thought I would butt in here and mention an alternative for some.

We bought a phone for a European trip several years ago from the below company.  After the initial purchase price there are no fees except when you use it.  We think it is good 'insurance' for when you are travelling and really need to have contact with home...but NOT recommended for frequent calling.

http://www.mobal.com/

Depending on where you are at the time you make/receive a call, the phone will actually scan all local providers and select the one with the strongest signal and use that.

So now whenever we leave the good ole US of A we just charge up that phone and give it a test call to make sure our number is still 'active'.

Steve


----------



## DougV (Jan 18, 2010)

Ouch,  A bit pricey.
You need the $100 phone for Mexico.
Then, calls to the US are $3/min.


----------



## wyobean (Jan 19, 2010)

*Alltel*

I have Alltel.  We have text already and unlimited text is available even when in Mexico.  I am trying the plan that converts voice messages to text.  It is free for the first month, so I will cancel when I get back.  Only have gotten 2 messages so far.  They were readable, but it didn't come out like the caller planned.  But, if my parents call me I can call them back.  My plan charges 
.79 per min.  So, not bad to check in.


----------



## bellesgirl (Feb 15, 2010)

We just came back from PV and my Verizon cell phone worked great!!  I could call to the US and within Mexico and it went against my minutes - no extra fee.  Since most resorts charge for local calls, I probably made my money back right there.  And when you call a Mexican cell phone, the charge is usually by the minute - no extra cost on the Verizon plan.   Another feature, my daughter lives in the UK - I could dial my US calling card 800 number and call her for .06/minute instead of the .55/minute it would have been for a Mexico-UK call using the same card.   

I will definitely do this again the next time we go to Mexico.


----------



## JanT (Feb 15, 2010)

Bellesgirl, did you have the Mexico plan added to your Verizon cell phone or are you saying you just used it as you normally would?


----------



## bellesgirl (Feb 17, 2010)

I had it added to the plan and then removed it when we returned.  We were in Mexico for 5 weeks and I was not charged for any additional calls and, after my initial hesitancy (is this too good to be true?) I used it a lot.  I even used it to call Mexican cell phones - which usually entails a hefty surcharge - and there was no extra cost.


----------



## JanT (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, Bellesgirl.  We're headed to Mexico on Saturday so I just wanted to double-check.  We called and had Verizon add the plan to my husband's cell phone and they will automatically cancel it on our return date.  They said it will be 99 cents per minute though so I don't think we'll be calling a bunch.  We mainly wanted it so our daughter can call us without having to go through the whole international calling thing.  Thanks again!


----------



## sjschuster (Feb 17, 2010)

*Confused??*



JanT said:


> They said it will be 99 cents per minute...



When I called to ask about this plan, there were no per minute charges.  It was a few extra bucks for the plan and I lost "unlimited" text messages, but I can live with that.  (Text messages cost $0.50 to send and $0.05 to receive on the plan.  Are you sure that you've signed up for the right plan, because I was told that all roaming charges went away and no per minute fees either.  I leave next weekend and was going to sign up on Saturday, Feb 27 to keep my text messaging in place til then.


----------



## JanT (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmmm, perhaps I should call back and ask to make certain.  But, when I'm on the Verizon Wireless website it says the same thing - 99 cents per minute but no charge for the plan itself.  I'll double-check to make sure we're adding the right thing.


----------



## sjschuster (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is the link to the plan that I think everyone is adding.

http://b2b.vzw.com/productsservices/businesscallingplans/nationwidemexico.html


----------



## bellesgirl (Feb 18, 2010)

sjschuster said:


> Here is the link to the plan that I think everyone is adding.
> 
> http://b2b.vzw.com/productsservices/businesscallingplans/nationwidemexico.html



Yep that is the one!


----------



## PamMo (Feb 18, 2010)

Isn't that plan rate for calling TO Mexico from the US - not calling FROM Mexico? When you're in Mexico, I think your best bet on Verizon is the $4.99 add-on with .99/min rate - until they offer their new Skype plan on smart phones. (I may even switch from my Skype phone when Verizon rolls out that service - it's supposed to come out in late March.)


----------



## bellesgirl (Feb 18, 2010)

No - I just used this plan for a month and I have the bill to prove it works.  You can call to or from Mexico and to or from the USA. Or within Mexico and within the USA.  It's like your whole local (non-roaming) area is the USA plus Mexico. Everything goes against your minutes - there is no additional charge.  Whether the other plan is better depends on how much you plan to make calls.

Another thing to keep in mind, if you are on a Family Share plan is all the phones will have this service.  But you do not get free Verizon to Verizon calls so if you call someone in your family, it would be 2 minutes for every minute you talk.


----------



## JanT (Feb 18, 2010)

Yep, that is the one and we now have it.  Thank you so much for all of your help!  I'm not sure why but when I initially looked for coverage in Mexico this plan did not show up.  Once I had the link then we called and took care of it.  This will work much better!  Thank you again!


----------



## Deer Path (Feb 22, 2010)

WE also have Verizon and have them switch us to National plus Mexico for the months we are in Mexico. Then I switch it back to the  reg. plan when we return. (only $15 extra for the Mexico plan). We have had the Mobal phone mentioned above for a couple of years and it works great also.  I have been taking it just in case I have a problem with Verizon but so far it worked great in Cabo in November, Cozumel in January and we will be leaving for Mazatlan in 2 weeks.  I did discover when dialing out we have to use 011 instead of just the 1 but works great.
I have to call them to do the switch to the MX plan but can switch back to the reg. plan on line when we return.


----------



## bellesgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Deer Path said:


> ...  I did discover when dialing out we have to use 011 instead of just the 1 but works great....



Interesting..  When using the phone in Mexico, I had to dial 001 instead of 1 to call the US and I was able to just dial the seven digit phone number to call a Mexico number.


----------



## JanT (Feb 28, 2010)

And it worked like a charm.  No problems at all!  Thank you!


----------

